# Hades Style Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer



## Hein510 (31/5/14)

28.5mm dripper! Do IT!!

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007573/1728104-hades-style-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/6/14)

Hein510 said:


> 28.5mm dripper! Do IT!!
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007573/1728104-hades-style-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer


Have that baby in my ever expanding cart


----------

